# lap counter ?



## darryl (Dec 24, 2006)

as of now iam using reed switches with a trik trax 6 lane counter n timer.i have no computer for lap counting and was wanting to know how or if infra red lights can be used and how would they have to be wired and powered.reed switches sometimes dont count or counts twice from next lane car.thanks


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much everything you need to know at this stage can be found here
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/LapCounter.html


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You could use dead strips instead of reeds. IR LED sensors do not operate as an on/off switch like a stand alone timer would require.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Daryl, the Trix-Trax counter/timer requires a mechanical detection
such as dead section or reed switches. My 6 lane T-T was used on 
my prior Tomy & current Max-Trax layouts, each using dead section
and never had a problem.


----------

